# Free LGB Reverse Loop Set



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Free to a good home. Send me a PM. See *Classified Ad*.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Are the items gone yet?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry - they've been snapped up.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Couldn't get it to work with live steam?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

why shouldn't he? 
it needs just a magnet below each loco, two reed-contacts and one powered switchmotor.


----------

